# for @maggie3fan



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2014)

♪ ♪ ♫ Happy Birthday, to you! ♪ ♪ ♫ Happy Birthday, to you! ♫ ♫ ♫ Happy Birthday, dear Maggie...♪ ♪ ♫ Happy Birthday, to you!! (and many more)


----------



## dmmj (May 9, 2014)

Happy B-day maggie, so what are you finally 21 now.


----------



## sissyofone (May 9, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAGGIE.  Hope you have a good one.


----------



## tortadise (May 9, 2014)

Happy day of birth magginator. I'm with cap'n on this one.


----------



## wellington (May 9, 2014)

WOOHOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY. HAVE A GREAT ONE


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 9, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Happy B-day maggie, so what are you finally 21 now.


Unfortunately I have pantyhose older than that. Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I certainly was taken by surprise...


----------



## pam (May 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## terryo (May 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday Maggie. Have a wonderful day! You deserve it.


----------



## Tom (May 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday Miss Maggie!


----------



## mike taylor (May 9, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 9, 2014)

Too cool, thanks again...


----------



## ascott (May 9, 2014)

Ahhhh Ms Maggie, I am the sorry a&*le tht did not see this until the day after....apologies my dear.... soooooooo

*HAAAAAAPPPPPPEEEEEE BIRTHDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY *


----------



## bouaboua (May 10, 2014)

I'm bit late......But still ...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2014)

Ms Maggie, sorry I missed the day, but I am not going to miss the chance to send the wishes belatedly.... Happy birthday and a year filled with all the best.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the birthday wishes you guys...I appreciate it. My birthday lasted all weekend so don't worry about missing Friday...


----------



## LoutheRussian (May 12, 2014)

Happy belated Birthday!!!


Luke&Lou


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## T33's Torts (May 12, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks


Don't get too excited there..


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Don't get too excited there..




lol, I have always been a master at the understatement...
I did actually have a good birthday. I held a NASCAR/birthday party, and made chili and cornbread
and a cake from scratch. I am really not very social, but it was fun. Lots of gifts, yelling at the TV and eating...
And I discovered there are people who yell at the races on TV more than I do...hahah


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2014)

Wait, it was your birthday, others should have made the yummies for you.


----------



## T33's Torts (May 12, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> And I discovered there are people who yell at the races on TV more than I do...hahah


I threw a pencil at the TV once! Good times.


----------



## DeanS (May 12, 2014)

I posted between Yvonne and David...guess I forgot to hit post reply...but, at the risk of having to tangle with Bob...I'd better come back with a late *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*! As I told Yvonne earlier today...it's good to see you around with more frequency again!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2014)

DeanS said:


> I posted between Yvonne and David...guess I forgot to hit post reply...but, at the risk of having to tangle with Bob...I'd better come back with a late *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*! As I told Yvonne earlier today...it's good to see you around with more frequency again!


Thank you so much Dean, I am glad to be back and it's interesting to see how much the forum has grown and changed...


----------

